# Anti-Semitism Codified By Elites; Merged with 'Double Standards'.



## rtwngAvngr

Why can christians be accused of Theocracy all day long and they shrug it off, but they just get all crazy when anyone accuses the jews of the same,  AND it's in their literature AND you can go to message boards and see actual jews discussing the finer points of it.

Who beat you people?  Oh wait.  I know.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Why can christians be accused of Theocracy all day long and they shrug it off, but they just get all crazy when anyone accuses the jews of the same,  AND it's in their literature AND you can go to message boards and see actual jews discussing the finer points of it.
> 
> Who beat you people?  Oh wait.  I know.


 
It's not nice to pick on the little guys, RW. Americans always go for the underdog.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Why can christians be accused of Theocracy all day long and they shrug it off, but they just get all crazy when anyone accuses the jews of the same,  AND it's in their literature AND you can go to message boards and see actual jews discussing the finer points of it.
> 
> Who beat you people?  Oh wait.  I know.



Watch out! Z.O.G. has a key stroke logger on  your pc...And they're reading your mind with microwaves!


----------



## dilloduck

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> Watch out! Z.O.G. has a key stroke logger on  your pc...And they're reading your mind with microwaves!



No rational answer to the question ?


----------



## dilloduck

Originally Posted by rtwngAvngr
Extortion? Blackmail? Payoffs? Browbeating? Guilt-tripping? All of the above? 


No idea. Havent heard an answer. Americans give Israelis roughly $500 EACH every year. What in the hell are they doing with it ?


http://aipac.org/Action1.cfm

Quote:
President Bushs fiscal year 2007 budget request to Congress contains $2.46 billion in aid to Israel, including $2.34 billion in military aid and $120 million in economic assistance. An additional $40 million is requested to assist Israeli absorption of refugees. In the coming weeks, both the House and Senate will consider U.S. assistance to Israel as part of the annual foreign aid appropriations process. Please urge your Senators and Representatives to support the full aid package to Israel.  



http://thelastbestplace.blogspot.com...update_24.html

Buffett Buys Stake in Israeli Economy 

In a sign of the strength of Israel's economy, U.S. investment magnate Warren Buffettthe world's second-richest manrecently purchased an 80 percent stake in Iscar, an Israeli metalwork company based in the Galilee, The New York Times reported. "I plan further acquisitions of Israeli companies in the future," Buffett said recently. "I believe in the Israeli market and the Israeli economy and I think now is a good time to invest here."The Israeli economy has recently seen a tremendous upsurgeit has grown at an annual rate of about 4 to 5 percent over the last several years and jumped 6.6 percent in the first quarter of 2006after experiencing rough times during the wave of Palestinian terrorism that began in 2000


----------



## Dr Grump

You get Hisadic Jews trying to turn their holy books into the law of any land and I'll be on them like shit on a blanket too..Thing is they don't...


----------



## dilloduck

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> You get Hisadic Jews trying to turn their holy books into the law of any land and I'll be on them like shit on a blanket too..Thing is they don't...



Why? What's wrong with that? Doesn't Israel belong to them too?


----------



## 5stringJeff

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Why can christians be accused of Theocracy all day long and they shrug it off, but they just get all crazy when anyone accuses the jews of the same,  AND it's in their literature AND you can go to message boards and see actual jews discussing the finer points of it.
> 
> Who beat you people?  Oh wait.  I know.



I'm tired of wasting good debating time talking to a brick wall.  Go ahead and think that the Jews are one step away from executing you because you didn't have kosher cheese with all that wine.  Mazel tov!


----------



## manu1959

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> You get Hisadic Jews trying to turn their holy books into the law of any land and I'll be on them like shit on a blanket too..Thing is they don't...



interesting.......shit on a blanket.....i gottat hear that story


----------



## jillian

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Why? What's wrong with that? Doesn't Israel belong to them too?



Israel is a secular country though certain concessions are made for the orthodox, such as recognition of holidays (like we do here for Christian holidays and national holidays) and laws similar to our blue laws except that the sabbath is Saturday, not Sunday.

So it's not Jewish "holy books" which are the law of the land. Rather the law of the land comes out of the Knesset, not the Temples. Perhaps your confusion arises from the fact that, unlike Christians, Jews are considered both "ethnic group" and religion. So Grump's point was a valid one.


----------



## dilloduck

jillian said:
			
		

> Israel is a secular country though certain concessions are made for the orthodox, such as recognition of holidays (like we do here for Christian holidays and national holidays) and laws similar to our blue laws except that the sabbath is Saturday, not Sunday.
> 
> So it's not Jewish "holy books" which are the law of the land. Rather the law of the land comes out of the Knesset, not the Temples. Perhaps your confusion arises from the fact that, unlike Christians, Jews are considered both "ethnic group" and religion. So Grump's point was a valid one.



Secular but isn't it totally dedicated to maintaining a Jewish majority? Are Hassids considered to be a "sect".


----------



## jillian

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Secular but isn't it totally dedicated to maintaining a Jewish majority? ".



An ethnically/culturally Jewish majority, yes. But that is in keeping with the reasons Israel was established in the first place.



> Are Hassids considered to be a "sect?



Yes.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

jillian said:
			
		

> An ethnically/culturally Jewish majority, yes. But that is in keeping with the reasons Israel was established in the first place.



So jews can ensure a racial state for themselves, but whites may not even be proud, and a cross on public property must be taken down.  That's a double standard.  Hence, the title of the thread, "Double standards".  Thanks for your support, jillian.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So jews can ensure a racial state for themselves, but whites may not even be proud, and a cross on public property must be taken down.  That's a double standard.  Hence, the title of the thread, "Double standards".  Thanks for your support, jillian.



Judaism is a school of religious though, not a race. It encompasses many races...Unless you've not heard of Ethiopian Jews, or are you just ignoring that fact? Don't forget, Z.O.G. is watching you.


----------



## Bullypulpit

dilloduck said:
			
		

> No rational answer to the question ?



It was a target of opportunity, and one I just couldn't pass up.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> Judaism is a school of religious though, not a race. It encompasses many races...Unless you've not heard of Ethiopian Jews, or are you just ignoring that fact? Don't forget, Z.O.G. is watching you.



Yeah.  Right.  That's why you're considered jewish if your mother's jewish.  And when moses said god would multiply the jews like stars in the sky, he meant through conversion.  I call Bullyshit.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Right.  That's why you're considered jewish if your mother's jewish.  And when moses said god would multiply the jews like stars in the sky, he meant through conversion.  I call Bullyshit.



Since I don't believe in God, your argument is irrelevant. Besides, wasn't Jesus a Jew?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> Since I don't believe in God, your argument is irrelevant. Besides, wasn't Jesus a Jew?



Jews consider themselve a race, fucknut.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Jews consider themselve a race, fucknut.



The only time I've heard Jews referred to as a distinct race was in Nazi and other anti-semitic propaganda.

Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Jews consider themselve a race, fucknut.


Not true. Just search under jews + race + religion domain of .edu., you'll find untrue.

Second, same search, .org and you'll find that only organizations such as Stormfront will back you up, hardly a 'jewish' group. By your definition, converts would be switching 'races', which is simply not possible.

Jews consider that they have a unique culture, that crosses racial, nationalistic lines, then again so do Christians.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jews are semites...


----------



## Annie

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Jews are semites...



Not all, there are African, European, and American Jews. Of course if one traces 'bloodlines' perhaps the entire human race are Semites...


----------



## Dr Grump

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not all, there are African, European, and American Jews. Of course if one traces 'bloodlines' perhaps the entire human race are Semites...



As far as I know the European and American Jews (most of whom are ashkenazi and sephardi sp?) are descended from the original Jews who are descendants of the diaspora. The Ethiopian Jews are converts (as far as I know)...


----------



## Annie

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> As far as I know the European and American Jews (most of whom are ashkenazi and sephardi sp?) are descended from the original Jews who are descendants of the diaspora. The Ethiopian Jews are converts (as far as I know)...



And many of all of these do not have the 'common language' that unites Semites. Again, Jews could be considered to have a culture, those that practice a religious group, and there certainly could be a grouping by traditions. By race? No.


----------



## Dr Grump

Kathianne said:
			
		

> And many of all of these do not have the 'common language' that unites Semites. Again, Jews could be considered to have a culture, those that practice a religious group, and there certainly could be a grouping by traditions. By race? No.



OK. But you also said American Jews. American is not a race...


----------



## Annie

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> OK. But you also said American Jews. American is not a race...


Right, American is not a race. In America you have all sorts of races, ethnic groups, religions, etc. We also tend to blend lots of cultures, traditions, etc. Then again, within the 'blend' some keep the traditions/cultures they brought here, very much alive and not so blended. 

If you were to look at the Jews in US, you find many are atheists. For that reason alone, 'religion' alone cannot accomodate Jews. Many an atheist Jew. Then there are the 'Christian Jews.' As for religious sects of Judaism there are probably far more here than in Israel, simply the nature of living here. Again, there are traditions and culture, but not race. Groups like Stormfront have an agenda trying to use that tag, but it's not appropriate.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not true. Just search under jews + race + religion domain of .edu., you'll find untrue.
> 
> Second, same search, .org and you'll find that only organizations such as Stormfront will back you up, hardly a 'jewish' group. By your definition, converts would be switching 'races', which is simply not possible.
> 
> Jews consider that they have a unique culture, that crosses racial, nationalistic lines, then again so do Christians.



Then again.  If one's mother is  jew, one is considered a jew, even if one doesn't know anything about judaism. so....


To me that's race.

And when god promised to multiply them?  You think he meant through conversion?  Interesting.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not all, there are African, European, and American Jews. Of course if one traces 'bloodlines' perhaps the entire human race are Semites...



So either we're all jews, or jews are not a race.  How's the reality blocking screen today?


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So either we're all jews, or jews are not a race.  How's the reality blocking screen today?


We'd all be Semetic, not Jews.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Then again.  If one's mother is  jew, one is considered a jew, even if one doesn't know anything about judaism. so....
> 
> 
> To me that's race.
> 
> And when god promised to multiply them?  You think he meant through conversion?  Interesting.




LOL, so your father is black, your mother white, that does NOT make you white, no matter what is said.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL, so your father is black, your mother white, that does NOT make you white, no matter what is said.



still.  Even the jews consider there is a genetic component to being jewish.  This is undeniable.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL, so your father is black, your mother white, that does NOT make you white, no matter what is said.



I'm half white.  For jews, half is all it takes.  So it's a half race?


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I'm half white.  For jews, half is all it takes.  So it's a half race?


race is not the same as religion. Race is a 'given', you can be such and such a percentage, but what the world will see are the features of the dominant gene-IE the amount of melanin, the eyes, the nose, hair texture, etc.

Semetic is racial, those from the mid-east share certain characteristics.

Religion is not. Culture is not.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> race is not the same as religion. Race is a 'given', you can be such and such a percentage, but what the world will see are the features of the dominant gene-IE the amount of melanin, the eyes, the nose, hair texture, etc.
> 
> Semetic is racial, those from the mid-east share certain characteristics.
> 
> Religion is not. Culture is not.



But still jews consider someone a jew if their mother is a jew, even if they know nothing of judaism.

In judaism race and religion have been comingled.  True they accept converts, but they're not really excited about it.

Do you think moses meant they would be multiplied by spreading judaism through conversion?  No.  It's a promise of increased genetic propagation and reproduction.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> But still jews consider someone a jew if their mother is a jew, even if they know nothing of judaism.
> 
> In judaism race and religion have been comingled.  True they accept converts, but they're not really excited about it.
> 
> Do you think moses meant they would be multiplied by spreading judaism through conversion?  No.  It's a promise of increased genetic propagation and reproduction.


LOL, then why aren't their numbers through the roof? Your 'idea' was dead before you created it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL, then why aren't their numbers through the roof? Your 'idea' was dead before you created it.



According to their theology, their time to rule the world is coming.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> According to their theology, their time to rule the world is coming.


Oh well, I hope you see it in your lifetime, so that your happy dance makes sense.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh well, I hope you see it in your lifetime, so that your happy dance makes sense.



What word don't you understand?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

I have to give you credit though kat.  At least you're not saying there's no such thing as race, as the jews do to get out of this hairy spot.


----------



## dilloduck

Most jews weren't born in Irsael as a result of the diaspora and maintaining their identity was of utmost importance. They claimed to be ethnically jewish even if they were born in foreign countries or thier fathers were not jewish to fulfill the commandment to them. Ones actual genetic makeup could be "diluted" many times over but other Jews ignore discount that and deem the person to be jewish--only jewish. The hyphen ( Russian-Jew ) only refers to the country nation or area of where thier ancestors went after the diaspora. Actual genetic make-up or country of birth is of little significance.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Ones actual genetic makeup could be "diluted" many times over but other Jews ignore discount that and deem the perosn to be jewish--onyl jewish.



But still, one is considered a jew if one's mother is a jew.  That makes it genetic,  and therefore, racial.  Sorry.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> But still, one is considered a jew if one's mother is a jew.  That makes it genetic,  and therefore, racial.  Sorry.



I'm not denying that. Personally I don't consider someone to be jewish unless the practice Judaism but I know that someones' rule says that they are Jewish if thier mom had one Jewish gene.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm not denying that. Personally I don't consider someone to be jewish unless the practice Judaism but I know that someones' rule says that they are Jewish if thier mom had one Jewish gene.



Yeah.  It's the jews' rule.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yeah.  It's the jews' rule.



Doesn't mean I have to honor it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean I have to honor it.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

>



What---you've already surrendered to the Noachide laws ?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> What---you've already surrendered to the Noachide laws ?



again,


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> again,



Maybe you should elaborate as to why YOU consider everyone with an even REMOTELY Jewish mother a Jew. Because they demand it?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm not denying that. Personally I don't consider someone to be jewish unless the practice Judaism but I know that someones' rule says that they are Jewish if thier mom had one Jewish gene.



Wow, there's a 'Jewish gene'? :shocked: Does that mean there is also a Presbyterian gene?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Maybe you should elaborate as to why YOU consider everyone with an even REMOTELY Jewish mother a Jew. Because they demand it?



If someone WANTS to be considered a jew and identify with that, I have no problem with that.  It doesn't mean I'm going to look to them for leadership in all matters as they may wish.  If they pull that elitist crap with me, I'll tell them to screw off, jew.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Jews are not the problem.  It's everyone buying the hype that is.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> If someone WANTS to be considered a jew and identify with that, I have no problem with that.  It doesn't mean I'm going to look to them for leadership in all matters as they may wish.  If they pull that elitist crap with me, I'll tell them to screw off, jew.




Thats fine with me too if the wish to identify themselves as such. It's just pretty meaningless to me unless they practice the religion.  I've run across  many Jew who were totally ignorant when it came to Judaism as a religion. They just have accepted the label and ran with it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Thats fine with me too if the wish to identify themselves as such. It's just pretty meaningless to me unless they practice the religion.  I've run across  many Jew who were totally ignorant when it came to Judaism as a religion. They just have accepted the label and ran with it.



Right, due to the mythical status it gives them in our jew-beaten society.

Everyone has the right to be an elitist asshole.  It's when you start demanding everyone else believe it that my ire is raised.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Right, due to the mythical status it gives them in our jew-beaten society.
> 
> Everyone has the right to be an elitist asshole.  It's when you start demanding everyone else believe it that my ire is raised.



Im my opinion it's the whole basis for anti-semitism.


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Im my opinion it's the whole basis for anti-semitism.


Where are 'these demands' being made? Please, from a Jewish source that is 'demanding something' and has enough followers to 'force it upon you.'


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Im my opinion it's the whole basis for anti-semitism.



What's the basis for anti-semitism, jews who don't practice their faith much, but still consider themselves jews?


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Then again.  If one's mother is  jew, one is considered a jew, even if one doesn't know anything about judaism. so....
> 
> 
> To me that's race.
> 
> And when god promised to multiply them?  You think he meant through conversion?  Interesting.



And which god might that be? There have been a whole pantheon of gods since humans first created them, and every believer just as certain theirs was the one true path.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> What's the basis for anti-semitism, jews who don't practice their faith much, but still consider themselves jews?



Elitism, insistance on keeping an arms length from those they live amongst, dual loyalty. The really demand to be treated different and go by different rules and then complain about discrimination. The fact that there was a campaign to wipe them out isn't really unique but they way the holocaust gets crammed in our faces one would think it's the only genocide that ever occured.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> According to their theology, their time to rule the world is coming.



That's the case for just about every extant theological school, including Christianity. But don't let such incovenient facts stand in your way.

Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!


----------



## dilloduck

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> And which god might that be? There have been a whole pantheon of gods since humans first created them, and every believer just as certain theirs was the one true path.



Thier OWN god, dumbass.  You think they worship Zeus ???


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Elitism, insistance on keeping an arms length from those they live amongst, dual loyalty. The really demand to be treated different and go by different rules and then complain about discrimination. The fact that there was a campaign to wipe them out isn't really unique but they way the holocaust gets crammed in our faces one would think it's the only genocide that ever occured.



They can think what they want,  they can demand what they want, everyone else does.  It up to everyone else to put their demands in perspectives and say,  "no, jew.  You're just like the rest of us."  If they freak out on that hard truth, that's their own problem.  I'm a firm believer that we all, even jews, have a right to a limitless positive identity.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> That's the case for just about every extant theological school, including Christianity. But don't let such incovenient facts stand in your way.
> 
> Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!



But only jews have whole organizations devoted to bad-mouthing  and guilt tripping others, which are ACCEPTED BY THE MAIN STREAM.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> They can think what they want,  they can demand what they want, everyone else does.  It up to everyone else to put their demands in perspectives and say,  "no, jew."  You're just like the rest of us.  If they freak out on that hard truth, that's their own problem.  I'm a firm believer that we all, even jews, have a right to a limitless positive identity.



You've been writing about these 'demands' and the forcing of them down on the rest of the incapable, weak, ineffective Christians, especially white males. Please give example from one of these 'mighty coalition' of jews sources.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You've been writing about these 'demands' and the forcing of them down on the rest of the incapable, weak, ineffective Christians, especially white males. Please give example from one of these 'mighty coalition' of jews sources.



One need only look at prevalant attitudes in our society.  Nationalism is evil for others, but fine for the jews.  Theocracy, which most christians don't want anyway, is an abomination when it's christians (strawman), but perfectly acceptable when it's in the talmud.  It's the demand that we warp our critical thought that is offensive to me.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> They can think what they want,  they can demand what they want, everyone else does.  It up to everyone else to put their demands in perspectives and say,  "no, jew."  You're just like the rest of us.  If they freak out on that hard truth, that's their own problem.  I'm a firm believer that we all, even jews, have a right to a limitless positive identity.



I buy that--and resent all laws "protecting" or "promoting" anyone because of some "difference"-- self imposed, inherited, or acquired.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I buy that--and resent all laws "protecting" or "promoting" anyone because of some "difference"-- self imposed, inherited, or acquired.



right!

How brainwashed are whites that we accept affirmative action?  Very.

Diversity is fine.  Using discrimination to achieve it is not.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> right!
> 
> How brainwashed are whites that we accept affirmative action?  Very.
> 
> Diversity is fine.  Using discrimination to achieve it is not.



The laws that have been "crammed down our throats" in the name of diversity overwhelm anything that religion has tried to "impose" on us.
That strawman argument is old and needs burying.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> The laws that have been "crammed down our throuts" in the name of diversity overwhelm anything that religion has tried to "impose" on us.
> That strawman argument is old and needs burying.



I know.  It's crazy.  Have no doubt, there is psychological warfare going on on a huge scale.  Welcome to the matrix.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know.  It's crazy.  Have no doubt, there is psychological warfare going on on a huge scale.  Welcome to the matrix.



True--guess ya gotta put up with the conspiracy jokes to try to point out that things are not always as they seem.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> But only jews have whole organizations devoted to bad-mouthing  and guilt tripping others, which are ACCEPTED BY THE MAIN STREAM.



Given your penchant for Jew-bashing, you might find that this site will provide you with a wealth of conspiracy theories about world wide Jewish domination to fuel your own brand of paranoia and anti-semitism:

<center><a href=http://www.jewwatch.com/>Jew Watch</a></center>

<B>REMEMBER...Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!</B>


----------



## rtwngAvngr

What's funny is the critics keep making my point about brainwashing and lack of critical thought.:rotflmao:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> Given your penchant for Jew-bashing, you might find that this site will provide you with a wealth of conspiracy theories about world wide Jewish domination to fuel your own brand of paranoia and anti-semitism:
> 
> <center><a href=http://www.jewwatch.com/>Jew Watch</a></center>
> 
> <B>REMEMBER...Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!</B>



And the adl and aclu are equivalent to "Christian Watch", yet these do not draw your ire.  Why?


----------



## nt250

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Why can christians be accused of Theocracy all day long and they shrug it off, but they just get all crazy when anyone accuses the jews of the same,  AND it's in their literature AND you can go to message boards and see actual jews discussing the finer points of it.
> 
> Who beat you people?  Oh wait.  I know.




I'm confused by your use of the term, "Theocracy" in relation to Jews.  Israel is a Jewish state.  I doubled checked dictionary.com and that's the defination of a theocracy:

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=Theocracy

the·oc·ra·cy    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (th-kr-s)
n. pl. the·oc·ra·cies 
A government ruled by or subject to religious authority. 
A state so governed. 

The United States is a representative republic, and our Bill of Rights spells out the freedom of and from religion we are all supposed to enjoy.

I'm also not too sure who you mean by "they".  I did read this whole thread so if I missed it, forgive me.  But in my experience, Christians don't tend to criticize any other religions.  Liberals, however, hate all religions except Islam.  For some reason, a liberal who hates all aspects of Christianity and Judiasm has a real problem saying anything bad about Islam.  It's the only religion I have ever seen a liberal defend on message boards.

And to address another point brought up in this thread:  whether Jews are race.  I've posted on message boards for many years and I've read quite a lot of stuff from people who claim to be devout Jews.  They definately consider themselves different from everyone else.  They're "the chosen people".

Watching two Jews go at, and see them agrue about who is more Jewish is just as hilarious as watching two Christians argue.  

Being considered Jewish is apparently a very complicated thing.  Unlike Islam, you can't just call yourself a Jew.  One of the posters on one of the boards I used to frequent was very devout.  She kept kosher.  She was always posting about being a Jew.  It was her main board identity.  But when she met a man and got married, she couldn't get married in a synogue.  I can't remember now why.  Maybe her mother wasn't Jewish.  She was asked why, and said something like she had more classes to take, or something like that.

Here was someone who presented themselves as Jewish for years and then when it came right down to it, other Jews said she wasn't Jewish.  Go figure.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> One need only look at prevalant attitudes in our society.  Nationalism is evil for others, but fine for the jews.  Theocracy, which most christians don't want anyway, is an abomination when it's christians (strawman), but perfectly acceptable when it's in the talmud.  It's the demand that we warp our critical thought that is offensive to me.


Ohhh, now I get it. By the nature of your reading some hate sites, coupled with some Talmudic quotes, you totally ignor reality and *gasp* make up your own. 

Have you noticed that it would be very simple to take quotes from the bible, it's been done, ad nauseum to equate the 'violence' and 'vengefulness' within, of course to put into context the use of the Koran? Difference between the Christians AND the Jews, they aren't going around blowing things up and threatening others, unless threatened.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> And the adl and aclu are equivalent to "Christian Watch", yet these do not draw your ire.  Why?



Because they aren't anti-Christian.

<b>BEWARE...Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!</b>


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> Because they aren't anti-Christian.
> 
> <b>BEWARE...Z.O.G. IS WATCHING YOU!</b>



Oh.  They most assuredly are.  Jew paranoia exemplified.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ohhh, now I get it. By the nature of your reading some hate sites, coupled with some Talmudic quotes, you totally ignor reality and *gasp* make up your own.
> 
> Have you noticed that it would be very simple to take quotes from the bible, it's been done, ad nauseum to equate the 'violence' and 'vengefulness' within, of course to put into context the use of the Koran? Difference between the Christians AND the Jews, they aren't going around blowing things up and threatening others, unless threatened.



What am I mischaracterizing?  What is taken out of context?  Noahide? Noahide courts?  The very obvious jew superiority in the talmud?  You really need to get over your idea that jews are perfect.  Do you think there are no jewish supremacists?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

nt250 said:
			
		

> I'm confused by your use of the term, "Theocracy" in relation to Jews.  Israel is a Jewish state.  I doubled checked dictionary.com and that's the defination of a theocracy:
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=Theocracy
> 
> the·oc·ra·cy    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (th-kr-s)
> n. pl. the·oc·ra·cies
> A government ruled by or subject to religious authority.
> A state so governed.
> 
> The United States is a representative republic, and our Bill of Rights spells out the freedom of and from religion we are all supposed to enjoy.
> 
> I'm also not too sure who you mean by "they".  I did read this whole thread so if I missed it, forgive me.  But in my experience, Christians don't tend to criticize any other religions.  Liberals, however, hate all religions except Islam.  For some reason, a liberal who hates all aspects of Christianity and Judiasm has a real problem saying anything bad about Islam.  It's the only religion I have ever seen a liberal defend on message boards.
> 
> And to address another point brought up in this thread:  whether Jews are race.  I've posted on message boards for many years and I've read quite a lot of stuff from people who claim to be devout Jews.  They definately consider themselves different from everyone else.  They're "the chosen people".
> 
> Watching two Jews go at, and see them agrue about who is more Jewish is just as hilarious as watching two Christians argue.
> 
> Being considered Jewish is apparently a very complicated thing.  Unlike Islam, you can't just call yourself a Jew.  One of the posters on one of the boards I used to frequent was very devout.  She kept kosher.  She was always posting about being a Jew.  It was her main board identity.  But when she met a man and got married, she couldn't get married in a synogue.  I can't remember now why.  Maybe her mother wasn't Jewish.  She was asked why, and said something like she had more classes to take, or something like that.
> 
> Here was someone who presented themselves as Jewish for years and then when it came right down to it, other Jews said she wasn't Jewish.  Go figure.



THe theocracy is to be set up in their conception of the world to come.

Read the link in my sig.  These are theocratic courts.

The jewish religion is unique in that it feels entitled to create laws for others.  That's theocracy.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Messianic rule?



> http://moshiach.com/discover/index.php?page=index_v2&id=40&c=3
> This suggests that Maimonides sees the Messianic age as consisting of two eras. In the first era, immediately following the coming of the Messiah, the world will remain in its natural state. The Messiah will not be accepted based on whether or not he performs supernatural feats, but based on whether or not he brings peace to the world, gathers the Jews to the Land of Israel, and rebuilds the Holy Temple.
> 
> *Initially, there will be no change in the world order other than its readiness to accept messianic rule. All the nations of the world will strive to create a new world order *in which there will be no more wars or conflicts. Jealousy, hatred, greed and political strife (of the negative kind) will disappear and all human beings will strive only for good, kindness and peace.  There will be great advances in technology allowing a high standard of living for everyone. Food will be plentiful and cheap. However the focus of human aspiration will be the pursuit of the knowledge of Gd. People will become less materialistic and more spiritual.



Is this a hate site?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

All this new age crap is straight from the Talmud and other mystery religion infected sources.  Christians should have no dealings with this antichrist endeavor.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

bump.  FACE THE TRUTH, LOSERS!:teeth:


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> bump.  FACE THE TRUTH, LOSERS!:teeth:



The only loser I see here is you. You've been beaten like a red-headed step-child here and you continue to make your specious, baseless arguments.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> The only loser I see here is you. You've been beaten like a red-headed step-child here and you continue to make your specious, baseless arguments.



http://watch.pair.com/law.html


It has been pointed out that the second Noahide Law which prohibits blasphemy will preclude the worship of Jesus Christ, who was once accused of this very crime by the Sanhedrin. Moses Maimonides (Rabbi Moshe Ben Maimon - 1138*1204), better known as the Rambam, is universally recognized for his preeminence as a Jewish philosopher and thinker. His influence remains unabated until the present time. Maimonides classic work, Mishnah Torah, opens with a section on systematic philosophical theology, derived largely from Aristotelian science and metaphysics.

Maimonides Mishnah Torah, in Chapter 10 of the English Translation, states concerning Jesus Christ:

    "It is a mitzvah [religious duty; ARC], however, to eradicate Jewish traitors, minnim, and apikorsim, and to cause them to descend to the pit of destruction, since they cause difficulty to the Jews and sway the people away from God, as did Jesus of Nazareth and his students, and Tzadok, Baithos, and their students. May the name of the wicked rot." 6.

The Mishnah is the early Talmud or the forerunner of the Talmud. To the Mishnah the rabbis later added the Gemara (rabbinical commentaries). Together these comprise the Talmud. Scholars will claim that the Talmud is partly a collection of oral traditions given by Moses which had not yet been written down in Jesus' time. However, Christ condemned the traditions of the Mishnah (early Talmud) and the Scribes and Pharisees who taught it, because the Talmud nullifies the teachings of Scripture. The warning of Jesus Christ about the traditions of men that make null and void the Word of God (Mark 7:1-13) is a direct reference to the Mishnah.

Likewise, the commands found in Genesis 9 and Acts 15 are not the equivalent of the 7 Noahide Laws of the Kabbalist/Lubavitchers, nor does the context in which these commands appear have any correlation to the radical agenda of the movement promoting the Noahide Laws. The information I will be posting on the Kabbalistic movements within Judaism does NOT implicate true orthodox Judaism as a component of the Antichrist religion. Rather, MYSTERY BABYLON of Revelation 17 will consist of the vast network of Mystery Religions covering the globe, of which many seek to identify with Judaism and Christianity as a covering for their sin.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> The only loser I see here is you. You've been beaten like a red-headed step-child here and you continue to make your specious, baseless arguments.


Just let him post away. The lack of replies gives him a false sense of victory, and saves us the trouble of having to type the obvious. Really a win win win, IMO.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Just let him post away. The lack of replies gives him a false sense of victory, and saves us the trouble of having to type the obvious. Really a win win win, IMO.



Thanks.  This is information everyone needs to know.  It's good you've learned to stay down.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Thanks.  This is information everyone needs to know.  It's good you've learned to stay down.


So what's the last thing you were wrong about on this board? When's the last time your had an opinion on something and were proven wrong? Has it EVER happened?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> So what's the last thing you were wrong about on this board? When's the last time your had an opinion on something and were proven wrong? Has it EVER happened?



No.  Never happened.  It's good to be the king.  PISS BOY!  oh here you are.


----------



## Bullypulpit

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Just let him post away. The lack of replies gives him a false sense of victory, and saves us the trouble of having to type the obvious. Really a win win win, IMO.



Yeah...You're right on that one.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> No.  Never happened.  It's good to be the king.  PISS BOY!  oh here you are.



And delusions of grandeur too...


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> And delusions of grandeur too...




Please cite evidence proving i'm not, in fact, grand.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Please cite evidence proving i'm not, in fact, grand.



Google won't let me go to that site anymore.


----------



## 5stringJeff

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Please cite evidence proving i'm not, in fact, grand.



Can't prove a negative.


----------



## Bullypulpit

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> Can't prove a negative.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> Can't prove a negative.



I think you mean absence of evidence is not evidence of absence, but that doesn't apply here.  The evidence abounds, and IT must be disproved.  Thanks.


----------



## Bullypulpit

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I think you mean absence of evidence is not evidence of absence, but that doesn't apply here.  The evidence abounds, and IT must be disproved.  Thanks.



In psych nursing, we simply agree with the patient's delusions without providing active reinforcement and make sure the patient takes their anti-psychotics.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Bullypulpit said:
			
		

> In psych nursing, we simply agree with the patient's delusions without providing active reinforcement and make sure the patient takes their anti-psychotics.



Wow.  That's very special, corky.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I think you mean absence of evidence is not evidence of absence, but that doesn't apply here.  The evidence abounds, and IT must be disproved.  Thanks.


Oh please. Do we really have to yet again get into your shortcomings?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Oh please. Do we really have to yet again get into your shortcomings?



Yes.  We do.  Let me have it.  Remember, jesus is watching you.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yes.  We do.  Let me have it.  Remember, jesus is watching you.


He's watching you use his name improperly too. Unless "guilt thy brother in my name" is somewhere in the Bible. Maybe the kooky version you read...


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> He's watching you use his name improperly too. Unless "guilt thy brother in my name" is somewhere in the Bible. Maybe the kooky version you read...



Shut up, Church Lady.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Shut up, Church Lady.


Tsk Tsk, Jesus is watching!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Tsk Tsk, Jesus is watching!



Well, iiiiiisn't that speeeeecial.


----------



## Annie

Yep, it's not just whackos that think Israel is behind the ills of the world. (I wonder, does that mean the New World Order is brainwashing others into blaming the Jews?)Links at site:



http://www.reason.com/cy/cy060606.shtml




> Divestment? Are You Kidding?
> Israel the unfair target of selective outrage
> Cathy Young
> 
> 
> In the 1980s, there was a concerted movement to make South Africa a pariah state because of its policy of racial apartheid. Today, a similar effort is directed at the state of Israel. A week ago, the anti-Israel campaign achieved two significant victories. Britain's National Association of Teachers in Further and Higher Education, one of the country's two leading educators' associations, voted for a boycott of Israeli academics and colleges unless they take a stand against Israel's "apartheid policy." On the same day, the Ontario division of the Canadian Union of Public Employees, the largest labor union in Canada, voted for a boycott of Israel because of its treatment of Palestinians.
> 
> The British Foreign Office condemned the teachers' boycott as "counterproductive and retrograde." The reaction from Israel was even stronger. The chairman of the Knesset Committee for Science and Technology, Zevulun Orlev, asked the British parliament to "decry the anti-Semitic and racist decision."
> 
> Anti-Semitic or not, the movement to boycott Israel is hypocritical, sanctimonious, and quite simply wrong. It is a shocking example of selective outrage. Yes, Israeli policies are a legitimate target for criticism, and even most of Israel's supporters will admit there has been ill-treatment of Palestinians. Yet no one is demanding a boycott of Russian academics over Russia's occupation of Chechnya, and the accompanying atrocities (which dwarf Israel's human rights abuses in the occupied territories). No one wants to boycott China because of the occupation of Tibet, the persecution of religious minorities, and other abuses by the Chinese regime. No one wants to boycott Saudi Arabia because of its misogyny and religious intolerance.
> 
> Partly, this double standard is rooted in the familiar leftist mentality that strenuously condemns bad behavior by Western or pro-Western governments while turning a blind eye to the far worse misdeeds of communist and Third World regimes. But the movement to boycott Israel is especially repulsive for several reasons.
> 
> Apartheid-era South Africa, whose pariah status also reflected a double standard, was at least a truly repugnant regime intent on preserving white supremacy. Israel is a flawed democracy intent on preserving itself in the face of forces intent on its destruction.
> 
> What's more, the anti-Israel boycott combines this anti-Western, anti-democracy bias with an element of "picking on the little guy." The British professors and the Canadian public employees are not boycotting American institutions because of the occupation of Iraq. Obviously, such a boycott would cripple any institution's ability to function. But lashing out at Israel as a proxy for America is something that can be done with minimal inconvenience.
> 
> Nor should anti-Semitism be discounted. British scholar Mona Baker, a leading champion of the boycott, has written that while other countries are guilty of abuses, singling out Israel is appropriate because "Zionist influence [that is, Israeli influence] spreads far beyond its own immediate areas of dominion, and now widely influences many key domestic agendas in the West... This is particularly obvious in the case of the United States, where Zionist lobbies are extremely powerful with both Congress and the media." An international Jewish conspiracy: a sadly familiar tune.
> 
> Maybe American institutions should consider responding to such anti-Israel boycotts with their own boycotts. So far, the American Federation of Teachers has sent a letter to Britain's National Association of Teachers strongly condemning the move. The American Association of University Professors, which has generally taken a stand against academic boycotts, has remained quiet.
> 
> Jonathan Knight, who directs the American Association's program in academic freedom and tenure, told me that the issue is moot because the British group no longer exists as an independent body. On June 1, it merged with the British Association of University Teachers into a single group, the University and College Union, which is still deciding which policies of the two original organizations it will follow. The British Association of University Teachers previously approved a resolution to boycott Israel's academic institutions, but then rescinded it after an outcry.
> 
> Right now, while the decision is being pondered, would be a good time for the American Association to make a strong statement against this boycott. But this raises the issue of just how strongly the US group is committed to the anti-boycott cause. Its planned conference on academic boycotts came under fire for giving eight of the 22 speaking slots to strong supporters of the Israeli boycott -- and then collapsed after the revelation that the conference packet inadvertently included an anti-Semitic article from a Holocaust-denying magazine.
> 
> The American Association should now stand up and be counted. A boycott of Israel would be the shame of academe.


----------



## jillian

Israel always gets singled-out. Thing is, it's not that Israel never does anything wrong, it's the selective outrage that makes it appear anti-semitic, even if it's not anti-semitic in intent.


----------



## Annie

jillian said:
			
		

> Israel always gets singled-out. Thing is, it's not that Israel never does anything wrong, it's the selective outrage that makes it appear anti-semitic, even if it's not anti-semitic in intent.


That was noted, that Israel has made mistakes.


----------



## jillian

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That was noted, that Israel has made mistakes.



I know. Was agreeing with the points it raised and made an additional observation.  

Was a good article.


----------



## dilloduck

So selectively boycotting South Africa was racist?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yep, it's not just whackos that think Israel is behind the ills of the world. (I wonder, does that mean the New World Order is brainwashing others into blaming the Jews?)Links at site:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reason.com/cy/cy060606.shtml



Maybe it's because setting up a new world order is their holy texts.  Just a guess.

http://www.moshiach.com


----------



## dilloduck

jillian said:
			
		

> Israel always gets singled-out. Thing is, it's not that Israel never does anything wrong, it's the selective outrage that makes it appear anti-semitic, even if it's not anti-semitic in intent.



Hold it RIGHT THERE !

Israel always gets singled ALONG WITH other countries, religions, governments, political parties, races, genders etc etc

Don't play the martyr card. People are tired of it !!


----------



## jillian

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hold it RIGHT THERE !
> 
> Israel always gets singled ALONG WITH other countries, religions, governments, political parties, races, genders etc etc
> 
> Don't play the martyr card. People are tired of it !!



Ever ask yourself why the vast majority of security counsel resolutions are against Israel if "other countries" do stuff, too?

If people are tired of the martyr card, they should stop holding jews to a standard far about that to which they hold others.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

jillian said:
			
		

> Ever ask yourself why the vast majority of security counsel resolutions are against Israel if "other countries" do stuff, too?
> 
> If people are tired of the martyr card, they should stop holding jews to a standard far about that to which they hold others.



poor poor jews.


----------



## dilloduck

jillian said:
			
		

> Ever ask yourself why the vast majority of security counsel resolutions are against Israel if "other countries" do stuff, too?
> 
> If people are tired of the martyr card, they should stop holding jews to a standard far about that to which they hold others.



Fuck the UN--who pays any attention to them anyway. Don't try to deflect this issue. Israel if FAR from the only entity that gets singled out when the blame game gets played.


----------



## Dr Grump

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Fuck the UN--who pays any attention to them anyway. Don't try to deflect this issue. Israel if FAR from the only entity that gets singled out when the blame game gets played.



America gets blamed a lot, too .Sometimes deservedly so, most times not...


----------



## dilloduck

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> America gets blamed a lot, too .Sometimes deservedly so, most times not...



No joke, Grump. and so do hundreds of other things. "Selective outrage" is bullshit.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> right!
> 
> How brainwashed are whites that we accept affirmative action?  Very.
> 
> Diversity is fine.  Using discrimination to achieve it is not.


So, when did Jews qualify for affirmative action? I'm not saying that there weren't some Jews that would argue for affirmative action for minorities, which is a stance I do not agree with. However, the fact once again that the legal profession has a disproportionate number of Jews, in and of itself doesn't mean that Jews forced anything upon anyone. The numbers have, once again to be reflective of the emphasis on attaining higher education. There numbers are also higher than expected in medicine, teaching, accounting, etc. 

A disproportionate number live in the Eastern part of the country, more highly educated, have a culture that recognizes the dangers of being a minority. Thus, like many focus groups with those features, they tend to be of a more liberal mindset. This is more indicative of the sociological features in the term, socio-economic group.


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> No joke, Grump. and so do hundreds of other things. "Selective outrage" is bullshit.


Check out the lead stories from any newspapers across the world, especially in Europe. One needn't be 'educated' or 'pro-Israel' to get it. :coffee3: Why do you think 'academic groups' in Europe are able to compare Israel to South Africa? Why can you? Simple, accepted anti-Semitism. It's not race.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> So, when did Jews qualify for affirmative action? I'm not saying that there weren't some Jews that would argue for affirmative action for minorities, which is a stance I do not agree with. However, the fact once again that the legal profession has a disproportionate number of Jews, in and of itself doesn't mean that Jews forced anything upon anyone. The numbers have, once again to be reflective of the emphasis on attaining higher education. There numbers are also higher than expected in medicine, teaching, accounting, etc.
> 
> A disproportionate number live in the Eastern part of the country, more highly educated, have a culture that recognizes the dangers of being a minority. Thus, like many focus groups with those features, they tend to be of a more liberal mindset. This is more indicative of the sociological features in the term, socio-economic group.



I never said they did qualify for affirmative action.  

They continually deride any group which is proud of white christian identity.  This is irrefutable.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I never said they did qualify for affirmative action.
> 
> They continually deride *any group* which is proud of white christian identity.  *This is irrefutable.*


Cool, prove it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Check out the lead stories from any newspapers across the world, especially in Europe. One needn't be 'educated' or 'pro-Israel' to get it. :coffee3: Why do you think 'academic groups' in Europe are able to compare Israel to South Africa? Why can you? Simple, accepted anti-Semitism. It's not race.



Because Kathianne, there are positions in the government which cannot be held by a non jew.  And it is a race, through matrilineal descendancy.  How do you explain how people with a jewish mom and no knowledge of judaism  are considered full jews by the jewish establishment.  Put up or shut up. Quit repeating your brainwash, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Cool, prove it.




First of all,  are you denying it?  I'm not going to go on your little errands without clear opposition.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Because Kathianne, there are positions in the government which cannot be held by a non jew.  And it is a race, through matrilineal descendancy.  How do you explain how people with a jewish mom and no knowledge of judaism  are considered full jews by the jewish establishment.  Put up or shut up. Quit repeating your brainwash, you're embarrassing yourself.


You 'shut up or put up.' Your inane bellicosity is past growing tiresome and boring. Your repetitious nazi lies have grown worrisome to those that have respected you in the past.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You 'shut up or put up.' Your inane bellicosity is past growing tiresome and boring. Your repetitious nazi lies have grown worrisome to those that have respected you in the past.



I've been putting up for days now.  All you have is hysteria.  

I'm not advocating any form of discrimination or deportation or extermination or anything.  I'm just saying we shouldn't march lockstep to whatever jews say, and recognize that many policies they advocate are based on paranoia.  They have an agenda just like any other ethnic group.

Nazi lies?  What have I lied about?  The contents of the talmud, it's connection to new age shitthought?


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> First of all,  are you denying it?  I'm not going to go on your little errands without clear opposition.


Yes, I disagree with the grand statements you've been making about Jews, Masons, and whatever other groups you have picked as your flavor of the month, in your rabbit hole searches for 'the truth.' You've definately been buying and selling the 'big lie' method credited to Joseph Goebbels.

BTW, remember the quote from your post:



> They continually deride *any group* which is proud of white christian identity.* This is irrefutable.*


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I've been putting up for days now.  All you have is hysteria.
> 
> I'm not advocating any form of discrimination or deportation or extermination or anything.  I'm just saying we shouldn't march lockstep to whatever jews say, and recognize that many policies they advocate are based on paranoia.  They have an agenda just like any other ethnic group.


No, you haven't. Saying it doesn't make it so. Where have I been 'hysterical?' :huh: 

You've been using words like 'irrefutable' to describe actions by the Jews, when asked several times to show examples, you just say something like, "Everyone can see it, you're just blinded."


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yes, I disagree with the grand statements you've been making about Jews, Masons, and whatever other groups you have picked as your flavor of the month, in your rabbit hole searches for 'the truth.' You've definately been buying and selling the 'big lie' method credited to Joseph Goebbels.
> 
> BTW, remember the quote from your post:




I don't think I will.  I've posted enough on all these topics.  One more post proving my point won't convince you.  You're brainwashed.  Use this as evidence that I have no case if you wish.  Everyone knows I'm right, everyone who ISN'T brainwashed that is.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I don't think I will.  I've posted enough on all these topics.  One more post proving my point won't convince you.  You're brainwashed.  Use this as evidence that I have no case if you wish.  Everyone knows I'm right, everyone who ISN'T brainwashed that is.


 When did you stop beating your wife?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> When did you stop beating your wife?



good one?


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> good one?


About as good as yours in response to your own post.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, you haven't. Saying it doesn't make it so. Where have I been 'hysterical?' :huh:
> 
> You've been using words like 'irrefutable' to describe actions by the Jews, when asked several times to show examples, you just say something like, "Everyone can see it, you're just blinded."



I've been posting examples for days.  You're a broken record of denial.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I've been posting examples for days.  You're a broken record of denial.


Yeah, right. Your conspiracy links don't answer the questions. But that won't keep you from claiming dominance.  

Most here, with a few exceptions, do get it RWA. :coffee3:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> About as good as yours in response to your own post.



Witty?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeah, right. Your conspiracy links don't answer the questions. But that won't keep you from claiming dominance.
> 
> Most here, with a few exceptions, do get it RWA. :coffee3:





That's it. claim the majority is with you.  That's always a compelling propaganda technique.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> That's it. claim the majority is with you.  That's always a compelling propaganda technique.


Oh rather the minority should decide? Sounds kinda like what you accuse the Jews of. :shocked:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh rather the minority should decide? Sounds kinda like what you accuse the Jews of. :shocked:



We're not formulating policy here.  The truth is the truth regardless of how many believe it.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> We're not formulating policy here.  The truth is the truth regardless of how many believe it.


Oh that is SO true. Anti-Semistism is anti-Semitism.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh that is SO true. Anti-Semistism is anti-Semitism.




You baby boomers got the worst of the brainwash I suppose.  In the modern era, arguing by labelling doesn't wash.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You baby boomers got the worst of th brainwash I suppose.  In the modern era, arguing by labelling doesn't wash.


LOL!

Jews=evil

No labeling, nope, moving on...


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> Jews=evil
> 
> No labeling, nope, moving on...



You're pathetic.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You're pathetic.


Rubber/glue

I will admit to a problem of going down to your level, when it's necessary.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Rubber/glue
> 
> I will admit to a problem of going down to your level, when it's necessary.



Enjoy your crusade against rationality.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Ok so let's recap:

RWA: Jews deride those proud of being white. It's irrefutable.
Kat: Cool. Prove it.
RWA: Well, first re-assert you disagree with me. I don't want to waste my time otherwise.
Kat: I reassert my disagreement
RWA: Eh, I don't wanna prove it now. Go find other threads I've posted. You're brainwashed if you don't agree with me.


See, it's such a beautiful, well-constructed defense. The Matrix Defense.

"I am enlightened, and anyone who doesn't see things my way is brainwashed." You can avoid ever having to seriously refute arguments because you can just say they're all mind-controlled and wash your hands of it.


Well done, psych boy. Glad that degree went to _something_ productive.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Ok so let's recap:
> 
> RWA: Jews deride those proud of being white. It's irrefutable.
> Kat: Cool. Prove it.
> RWA: Well, first re-assert you disagree with me. I don't want to waste my time otherwise.
> Kat: I reassert my disagreement
> RWA: Eh, I don't wanna prove it now. Go find other threads I've posted. You're brainwashed if you don't agree with me.
> 
> 
> See, it's such a beautiful, well-constructed defense. The Matrix Defense.
> 
> "I am enlightened, and anyone who doesn't see things my way is brainwashed." You can avoid ever having to seriously refute arguments because you can just say they're all mind-controlled and wash your hands of it.
> 
> 
> Well done, psych boy. Glad that degree went to _something_ productive.



The adl and aclu are so paranoically anti christian it is basically irrefutable.  I'm on a slow connection and don't feel like posting the stuff now.  BTW, recapping is kind of lame.  Got anything new?


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I don't think I will.  *I've posted enough on all these topics.  One more post proving my point won't convince you*.  You're brainwashed.  Use this as evidence that I have no case if you wish.  Everyone knows I'm right, everyone who ISN'T brainwashed that is.



Then it should only take a second to paste a link.

Who isn't brainwashed? Aside from WJ?


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The adl and aclu are so paranoically anti christian it is basically irrefutable.  I'm on a slow connection and don't feel like posting the stuff now.  BTW, recapping is kind of lame.  Got anything new?


Well, that's not what you said before:


> I don't think I will. I've posted enough on all these topics.



Funny how your 'slow connection' allows you to post so quickly. :shocked:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> Then it should only take a second to paste a link.
> 
> Who isn't brainwashed? Aside from WJ?



Fine.  Jews love white pride and christian identity.  I'm crazy to have ever thought otherwise.

et tu, said1?


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Fine.  Jews love white pride and christian identity.  I'm crazy to have ever thought otherwise.
> 
> et tu, said1?



Fine, don't answer anything or post a link to anything you've posted - n'est pas.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Fine.  Jews love white pride and christian identity.  I'm crazy to have ever thought otherwise.
> 
> et tu, said1?


Everything's a dichotomy to you, isn't it?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Everything's a dichotomy to you, isn't it?



Fine.  Jews have no discrnable attitude regarding anything and really do not even exist, just like race itself.


----------



## Said1

I guess that settles that, then. :cof:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> Fine, don't answer anything or post a link to anything you've posted - n'est pas.



I've posted so much lately that corky from life goes on could find out the truth if he wanted to.  Go get your brainwash on.  Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Fine.  Jews have no discrnable attitude regarding anything and really do not even exist, just like race itself.


That would be a "yes" then? I suppose it makes sense... if there's only two possible arguments its easy for you to declare one right and one wrong, and them summarily dismiss everyone who doesn't perfectly ascribe to your "right" argument as believing the "wrong" one. More excellent Matrix craftsmanship.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I've posted so much lately that corky from life goes on could find out the truth if he wanted to.  Go get your brainwash on.  Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.


MMMm follow the white rabbit said! Blue pill, no Red pill! The truth is out there! (cue x-files music)


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I've posted so much lately that corky from life goes on could find out the truth if he wanted to.  Go get your brainwash on.  Rinse.  Lather.  Repeat.




This is brilliant. 

And your right, life does go on, so I've been busy going outside and stuff, not always reading every little thing you post. Sorry. Enjoy your bubble, bubble boy.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> This is brilliant.
> 
> And your right, life does go on, so I've been busy going outside and stuff, not always reading every little thing you post. Sorry. Enjoy your bubble, bubble boy.


Remember: Ad-hom attacks are an ineffective arguing tool. Jesus is watching.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> That would be a "yes" then? I suppose it makes sense... if there's only two possible arguments its easy for you to declare one right and one wrong, and them summarily dismiss everyone who doesn't perfectly ascribe to your "right" argument as believing the "wrong" one. More excellent Matrix craftsmanship.



 there's no such thing as noahide laws, or the talmud, or the concept of Moshiach or a notion of how the world must be prepared for his coming, according to jews.  Masons are not noahides, and have very little influence.  I am clay,  my head is full of mush.


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Remember: Ad-hom attacks are an ineffective arguing tool. Jesus is watching.



As is innuendo and refusal to answer  the teeniest question. But whatevah.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> there's no such thing as noahide laws, or the talmud, or the concept of Moshiach or a notion of how the world must be prepared for his coming, according to jews.  Masons are not noahides, and have very little influence.  I am clay,  my head is full of mush.


More construction of the arguments you wish I was supporting.


You continue to miss the point. No one argues noahide laws don't exist, or the talmud, or whatever.

People are taking issue with your connection of the dots, of which you have no credible proof nor sources except for "the writing's on the wall! You're brainwashed if you can't see it."

But I understand it's easier to mischaracterize us as believing that noahide law doesn't exist. Then you can summarily dismiss us. Like I said, everything's a dichotomy to you, and that's telling.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> More construction of the arguments you wish I was supporting.
> 
> 
> You continue to miss the point. No one argues noahide laws don't exist, or the talmud, or whatever.
> 
> People are taking issue with your connection of the dots, of which you have no credible proof nor sources except for "the writing's on the wall! You're brainwashed if you can't see it."
> 
> But I understand it's easier to mischaracterize us as believing that noahide law doesn't exist. Then you can summarily dismiss us. Like I said, everything's a dichotomy to you, and that's telling.



What is your point?   No non jewish organizations accept the noahide laws and consider them their duty to implement?  Jews don't really believe in enforcing them on others?  What is your argument exactly?


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Check out the lead stories from any newspapers across the world, especially in Europe. One needn't be 'educated' or 'pro-Israel' to get it. :coffee3: Why do you think 'academic groups' in Europe are able to compare Israel to South Africa? Why can you? Simple, accepted anti-Semitism. It's not race.



Garbage--Israel practices racial discrmination. That's why the comparison is made. They have to and they want a free pass.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> What is your point?   No non jewish organizations accept the noahide laws and consider them their duty to implement?  Jews don't really believe in enforcing them on others?  What is your argument exactly?



Why don't you provide the information you changed your mind about providing, before you start with others?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Garbage--Israel practices racial discrmination. That's why the comparison is made. They have to and they want a free pass.


Reopening a new front...


----------



## The ClayTaurus

It's a new world order
The Bush boys comin'!
Check it

Open your eyes and your ears and your hearts and your minds and you'll see that something's goin' on
Open your soul and your spirit. Your mellon is trying to tell you brother somethign is wrong!
Reagan and Bush and then Reagan and Bush and then Bush and then Clinton and Clinton and Bush again!
I never thought I would ever see the day when African people would say they Republican
Act like they love 'em but aint nobody sayin' nothin.
Motherfucker's got they finger on the button

Bush boys ready to blow!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> What is your point?   No non jewish organizations accept the noahide laws and consider them their duty to implement?  Jews don't really believe in enforcing them on others?  What is your argument exactly?


Let's see if I can try it...

*clears throat*


I've posted enough on all these topics. One more post proving my point won't convince you. You're brainwashed. Use this as evidence that I have no case if you wish. Everyone knows I'm right, everyone who ISN'T brainwashed that is.


Wow. That does make life easier.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Let's see if I can try it...
> 
> *clears throat*
> 
> 
> I've posted enough on all these topics. One more post proving my point won't convince you. You're brainwashed. Use this as evidence that I have no case if you wish. Everyone knows I'm right, everyone who ISN'T brainwashed that is.
> 
> 
> Wow. That does make life easier.




So you can't really say which part of the argument is false.  Why don't you just stfu then.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So you can't really say which part of the argument is false.  Why don't you just stfu then.



How about until you answer some of our questions, you STFU then?


----------



## Joz

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> .......They continually deride any group which is proud of white christian identity.  This is irrefutable.


I think the movies & television prove this. I sometimes HATE watching either with Mm as he is quick to point out the underlying message they are selling to the masses.  We see what their influence is doing to our culture, daily.


----------



## Annie

Joz said:
			
		

> I think the movies & television prove this. I sometimes HATE watching either with Mm as he is quick to point out the underlying message they are selling to the masses.  We see what their influence is doing to our culture, daily.


Joz, can you give some examples from movies and television? RWA has only been able to give conspiracy sites? Thanks.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Joz said:
			
		

> I think the movies & television prove this. I sometimes HATE watching either with Mm as he is quick to point out the underlying message they are selling to the masses.  We see what their influence is doing to our culture, daily.




I know.  That's why the insane denials of these braindead lapdogs are so funny.:cof:


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Reopening a new front...



What "new" front. I think this post remains in the confines of the original thread.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So you can't really say which part of the argument is false.  Why don't you just stfu then.


Should I really just keep posting your own answers? As amusing as it is to see your argue with yourself... I would have thought you got the point by now. I guess not. Fine. Here's "my" response:

I've posted so much lately that corky from life goes on could find out the truth if he wanted to. Go get your brainwash on. Rinse. Lather. Repeat.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I know.  That's why the insane denials of these braindead lapdogs are so funny.:cof:


Yeah, you've been  all morning. Gee, Clay, Said1, myself as lapdogs. Too funny you are.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Joz, can you give some examples from movies and television? RWA has only been able to give conspiracy sites? Thanks.



Actually I've given direct racist quotes from the talmud, but you stay in your bubble, bubble bi$ch.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeah, you've been  all morning. Gee, Clay, Said1, myself as lapdogs. Too funny you are.




Yep. with mange and gooey eyes.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Actually I've given direct racist quotes from the talmud, but you stay in your bubble, bubble bi$ch.


Ba$tard, that's not what anyone is talking about and you know it. When you used the Talmud, I responded that like the bible or koran, not hard to do. Difference between the Koran and others is that the Muslims are acting on the quotes.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Should I really just keep posting your own answers? As amusing as it is to see your argue with yourself... I would have thought you got the point by now. I guess not. Fine. Here's "my" response:
> 
> I've posted so much lately that corky from life goes on could find out the truth if he wanted to. Go get your brainwash on. Rinse. Lather. Repeat.



See, the difference is I actually have posted great links on this topic.  All you've ever had up your sleeve is ignorance.  You're a one trick lap doggy.  Ruff Ruff!  Get bent, stooge of satan!


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> See, the difference is I actually have posted great links on this topic.  All you've ever had up your sleeve is ignorance.  You're a one trick lap doggy.  Ruff Ruff!  Get bent, stooge of satan!


Oh that was great! Much better than saying you'll answer, then saying no, then saying you will when you get a better connection, then saying you've already done so, then saying you rule. 

Oh, much better. :clap1:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> See, the difference is I actually have posted great links on this topic.  All you've ever had up your sleeve is ignorance.  You're a one trick lap doggy.  Ruff Ruff!  Get bent, stooge of satan!


And we're back to the Matrix Defense.


So how much money have you spent buying the "resources" for sale on these websites? I bet you, being the good enlightened citizen that you are, are certainly donating to their cause, right? Gotta support the truthseekers! How many of them do you have on your paypal speeddial?


----------



## dilloduck

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> And we're back to the Matrix Defense.
> 
> 
> So how much money have you spent buying the "resources" for sale on these websites? I bet you, being the good enlightened citizen that you are, are certainly donating to their cause, right? Gotta support the truthseekers! How many of them do you have on your paypal speeddial?



And that is somehow different from the pro-semite sites who ask you to donate to Israel ?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> And that is somehow different from the pro-semite sites who ask you to donate to Israel ?


And exactly where is anyone using these 'pro-semite' sites as references?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> And we're back to the Matrix Defense.
> 
> 
> So how much money have you spent buying the "resources" for sale on these websites? I bet you, being the good enlightened citizen that you are, are certainly donating to their cause, right? Gotta support the truthseekers! How many of them do you have on your paypal speeddial?



No.  I'm asking you if you think the noahide laws mean nothing to anyone or if people believe in them and seek to enforce them.  Do you think they just exist in a vacuum?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

dilloduck said:
			
		

> And that is somehow different from the pro-semite sites who ask you to donate to Israel ?


Well, for one, there's a difference between asking you donate to a country, and donating to some shmuck in a cellar's bank account. One is for the advancement of a cause, another is a source of income masked as advancement of a cause.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> No.  I'm asking you if you think the noahide laws mean nothing to anyone or if people believe in them and seek to enforce them.  Do you think they just exist in a vacuum?


You can reference Kat's argument regarding taking portions of the Bible and the Koran to get your answer.


So how much money are you dropping at these sites, huh?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Well, for one, there's a difference between asking you donate to a country, and donating to some shmuck in a cellar's bank account. One is for the advancement of a cause, another is a source of income masked as advancement of a cause.




So the jewish success at marginalizng detractors proves the purity of their cause?  You're truly terrifying.


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> And exactly where is anyone using these 'pro-semite' sites as references?



http://factsofisrael.com/blog/archives/000527.html

Here's one--search "donate to Israel"  there are lots more.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> You can reference Kat's argument regarding taking portions of the Bible and the Koran to get your answer.
> 
> 
> So how much money are you dropping at these sites, huh?



But this is not a case of taking anything out of context.  Just because other things are taken out of context doesn't mean all arguments are taken out of context.  Remove the dunce cap.


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> http://factsofisrael.com/blog/archives/000527.html
> 
> Here's one--search "donate to Israel"  there are lots more.


And where was that used? As a source, I mean? By one of 'us' the conspirators against white, male, protestants?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So the jewish success at marginalizng detractors proves the purity of their cause?  You're truly terrifying.


Riiiiiiiiiiiight. That's exaaaaaaaaaaaactly what I said.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ba$tard, that's not what anyone is talking about and you know it. When you used the Talmud, I responded that like the bible or koran, not hard to do. Difference between the Koran and others is that the Muslims are acting on the quotes.



And jews are acting on their belief in their own superiority as codified by their religious texts.

The koran is not being taken out of context either, by the way.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> But this is not a case of taking anything out of context.  Just because other things are taken out of context doesn't mean all arguments are taken out of context.


But you haven't proven this. This is where your theories all fall apart, and you start screaming about brainwashing and believing noahide doesn't exist and :blah2: 





			
				rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Remove the dunce cap.


It's glued to your head; I can only pull so hard.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> And where was that used? As a source, I mean? By one of 'us' the conspirators against white, male, protestants?



He didn't say anyone used it.  He said pro-semite sites exist too.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> He didn't say anyone used it.  He said pro-semite sites exist too.



Pro-semite sources that ask for donations to be exact.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> He didn't say anyone used it.  He said pro-semite sites exist too.


Well since he was referring to a previous post that had to do with your use of anti-Semetic sites, (so glad you got over the phobia of admitting it), one must infer he was saying that since they exist, they were used. I know I didn't use them, purposefully.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> What "new" front. I think this post remains in the confines of the original thread.



She just means your still talking about things she wishes you wouldn't, after rightfully rejecting her lame reasoning which she wrongfully feels was a winning argument.


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Pro-semite sources that ask for donations to be exact.


That is irrelevant and not what was being discussed. You are doing a noble job of trying to derail this discussion.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> She just means your still talking about things she wishes you wouldn't, after rightfully rejecting her lame reasoning which she wrongfully feels was a winning argument.


No, but to clarify I'll merge the threads if you like.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That is irrelevant and not what was being discussed. You are doing a noble job of trying to derail this discussion.




He's not derailing the discussion, he's just not respecting stipulations you add after the fact to cover your ass.:halo:


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well since he was referring to a previous post that had to do with your use of anti-Semetic sites, (so glad you got over the phobia of admitting it), one must infer he was saying that since they exist, they were used. I know I didn't use them, purposefully.



Anti semitism is a word used to describe anyone who talks about jewish theology, apparently.  If that's the case, call me what you want.  It's really sad you're watering down the phrase by using it in this way.

Is this site antisemitic?

http://www.moshiach.com


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, but to clarify I'll merge the threads if you like.



Just clarify right here--no need to merge.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Anti semitism is a word used to describe anyone who talks about jewish theology, apparently.  If that's the case, call me what you want.  It's really sad you're watering down the phrase by using it in this way.
> 
> Is this site antisemitic?
> 
> http://www.moshiach.com


No, but you've certainly derailed its message.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> He's not derailing the discussion, he's just not respecting stipulations you add after the fact to cover your ass.:halo:


Acting juvenile again. Come on, buck up.


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, but you've certainly derailed its message.



BY all means--put it back on track for us then!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, but to clarify I'll merge the threads if you like.




Threats to use mod power to win arguments.  You're sad, you know that?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Just clarify right here--no need to merge.


Nope, gets way too confusing with back and forth. Merging.


----------



## dilloduck

> So how much money have you spent buying the "resources" for sale on these websites? I bet you, being the good enlightened citizen that you are, are certainly donating to their cause, right? Gotta support the truthseekers! How many of them do you have on your paypal speeddial



Clays accustaion that I was responding too-----no derailing.


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Clays accustaion that I was responding too-----no derailing.


Right, his was in response to mine saying that what RWA has been throwing up have primarily been anti-semetic or white supremicist sites. I don't know how many, if any were looking for donations, nor do I care.

In the main part I just try to argue this from, to borrow RWA's choice words, 'rational' point of view. Meaning, when linking some site, I want to stay away from those that are extreme. I guess it has to do with 'fairness' and more personally, I stay away from 'hate sites' as a general rule, for the good of my soul.


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Right, his was in response to mine saying that what RWA has been throwing up have primarily been anti-semetic or white supremicist sites. I don't know how many, if any were looking for donations, nor do I care.
> 
> In the main part I just try to argue this from, to borrow RWA's choice words, 'rational' point of view. Meaning, when linking some site, I want to stay away from those that are extreme. I guess it has to do with 'fairness' and more personally, I stay away from 'hate sites' as a general rule, for the good of my soul.



So you are the sole arbiter of what sites are "legit" ?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> So you are the sole arbiter of what sites are "legit" ?


Seriously, give that whole set of accusations a rest.  I decide what I will consider reputable, that's it. (Unless it falls within the rules as something to act upon.)


----------



## dmp

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Threats to use mod power to win arguments.  You're sad, you know that?




Send me a PM and explain to me how merging two like-topic threads is 'using mod power to win arguments'


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Right, his was in response to mine saying that what RWA has been throwing up have primarily been anti-semetic or white supremicist sites. I don't know how many, if any were looking for donations, nor do I care.
> 
> In the main part I just try to argue this from, to borrow RWA's choice words, 'rational' point of view. Meaning, when linking some site, I want to stay away from those that are extreme. I guess it has to do with 'fairness' and more personally, I stay away from 'hate sites' as a general rule, for the good of my soul.



Extreme does not equal irrational necessarily.  

is this a hate site?  http://www.moshiach.com


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Extreme does not equal irrational necessarily.
> 
> is this a hate site?  http://www.moshiach.com


That was answered above.


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Seriously, give that whole set of accusations a rest.  I decide what I will consider reputable, that's it. (Unless it falls within the rules as something to act upon.)



Then perhaps we should all give it a rest.
we debate
we disagree
we ask for back up links
we debate the "weight" of the back up links ( "my link is more accurate than yours")
Where does that leave us?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Then perhaps we should all give it a rest.
> we debate
> we disagree
> we ask for back up links
> we debate the "weight" of the back up links ( "my link is more accurate than yours")
> Where does that leave us?


Get on with the discussion or don't. Your choice. You do not get to set the agenda of what I or anyone else may post.


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Get on with the discussion or don't. Your choice. You do not get to set the agenda of what I or anyone else may post.




which one?---Double standards or codified anti-semetism ?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> which one?---Double standards or codified anti-semetism ?


Whatever your teeny heart desires.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That was answered above.




I missed it.  Or am too stupid to understand.  Could you give a yes or no answer.  Please come down to my level, if your haughty self can bare it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Whatever your teeny heart desires.



No, Kathianne.  You're the grinchiest.


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> I missed it.  Or am too stupid to understand.  Could you give a yes or no answer.  Please come down to my level, if your haughty self can bare it.


199


----------



## Annie

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> No, Kathianne.  You're the grinchiest.


You're really having a tough go here.


----------



## 5stringJeff

*Who the hell cares* if a few Jews want to establish kill-the-non-Jew courts?  I mean, really?  Maybe it's just because the mail is slow up here, but I haven't been subpeonaed recently to renounce my faith in Jesus by a NWO 33rd-degree Mason Talmud-thumping rabbi.  It's like arguing that the KKK wants to hang every non-WASP in America, or that the Black Panthers want to do a drive-by shooting on every non-black in America.  So what?  They'll never do it.  Let them have their pathetic little hate groups.  It's not going to affect my life.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, but you've certainly derailed its message.



How have I derailed it's message?  It's about the new world order, and it uses talmud to back it up. and it's a bunch of new age trash.  Read the section on the "dual role of jews and nonjews".

http://www.moshiach.com


----------



## dilloduck

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Get on with the discussion or don't. Your choice. You do not get to set the agenda of what I or anyone else may post.



I know---there used to be 2 separate agendas and threads.
You set the agenda by merging them into one. This is supposed to clarify things somehow?


----------



## Annie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I know---there used to be 2 separate agendas and threads.
> You set the agenda by merging them into one. This is supposed to clarify things somehow?


Take it to pm with administrator, not me. I'm not unbiased.


----------



## dmp

SETTLE Down now, can we? Whatever the hell topic this thread covers - PICK one and stick to it. For ALL our sakes.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> *Who the hell cares* if a few Jews want to establish kill-the-non-Jew courts?  I mean, really?  Maybe it's just because the mail is slow up here, but I haven't been subpeonaed recently to renounce my faith in Jesus by a NWO 33rd-degree Mason Talmud-thumping rabbi.  It's like arguing that the KKK wants to hang every non-WASP in America, or that the Black Panthers want to do a drive-by shooting on every non-black in America.  So what?  They'll never do it.  Let them have their pathetic little hate groups.  It's not going to affect my life.



You can't ignore the NWO, it won't let you.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You can't ignore the NWO, it won't let you.



When our elected officials don't listen to the will of the people, it sure makes you wonder whose agenda they DO support. Even just on this board the posters are constantly asking


----------



## 5stringJeff

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You can't ignore the NWO, it won't let you.



It's the other way around.  The NWO can't get your panties in a wad unless you let them.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> It's the other way around.  The NWO can't get your panties in a wad unless you let them.



Tell them that when you're led forcibly to the chipping station and told to renounce christ.

When did ignorance become your bliss?


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Tell them that when you're led forcibly to the chipping station and told to renounce christ.
> 
> When did ignorance become your bliss?




I've heard the "Breeding Trailor" can be pleasant.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> I've heard the "Breeding Trailor" can be pleasant.



Yeah, but it smells funny.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it smells funny.



That's only after the Huderites have been in there.


----------



## dilloduck

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Tell them that when you're led forcibly to the chipping station and told to renounce christ.
> 
> When did ignorance become your bliss?




The NWO just isn't that real or threatening to some people.


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's only after the Huderites have been in there.



oh no---you're anti-Hutterite ?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

dilloduck said:
			
		

> The NWO just isn't that real or threatening to some people.



Actually it's so threatening they can't function unless they hypnotize themselves into denial.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> oh no---you're anti-Hutterite ?




No. Just pro-deoderant and other hygene practices.


----------



## 5stringJeff

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Tell them that when you're led forcibly to the chipping station and told to renounce christ.
> 
> When did ignorance become your bliss?



It's just the opposite - it's the NWO types who are ignorant.  They can lead me to the guillotine, and it won't change my beliefs.  'Do not fear those who can only kill the body; instead, fear Him who can destroy both body and soul in hell.'


----------



## rtwngAvngr

5stringJeff said:
			
		

> It's just the opposite - it's the NWO types who are ignorant.  They can lead me to the guillotine, and it won't change my beliefs.  'Do not fear those who can only kill the body; instead, fear Him who can destroy both body and soul in hell.'



By nwo type, do you mean one who discusses the nwo, or one who considers himself an agent to bring about the nwo?


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> No. Just pro-deoderant and other hygene practices.



Whew---cause making fun of victims is a no-no. :teeth:


----------



## 5stringJeff

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> By nwo type, do you mean one who discusses the nwo, or one who considers himself an agent to bring about the nwo?



The latter.


----------

